# Punishment Crate



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy started his first day of Puppy Obedience since graduating from Puppy K. There was a two week break between class sessions and Timmy went from a timid, hesitant pleasing little guy to an excited, barkey socialite even his teacher was amazed in his change of behavior. He was so excited to be back. Class started and so did Timmy's barking. I had to keep him occupied while class was being taught to keep him from barking, good thing it was only a review for me. My only respite was that he was used for demonstration purposes and then turned into the model student again, I call it being a brown noser. During class while we are working on our commands the trainer goes around and asks how our week was and for one good thing and one ad thing that has happened. For the most part Timmy has been a good boy, but his barking has increased considerably and the trainer assessed from his baking in class that it was bossy and attention seeking, so now we have extra homework. He really barks when I'm preparing his meals, which I was taught to mean is "Hurry up and feed me! I'm hungry I want to eat now!" I wouldn't allow my human children to act this way so I need to start teaching my furry son that this is not acceptable either. I had read previously that I should put him in his crate after several requests of "Quiet!" don't work. I was a bit hesitant doing this since I didn't want him to think going into his crate was punishment. When I was concerned about this association I had read or was told to take everything out of his crate, bedding toys etc... but it still didn't sit well with me. I recently bought Timmy a new crate, so now his old crate has become the punishment crate and I've become more consistent on putting him in there when he barks. Just this morning he started his attitude and all I had to do was say "quiet" and point to the crate and it worked like a charm. Although I'm not too happy about his new barking I am ecstatic that he's become less fearful of situations and more accepting of greeting other dogs. Just today we met a lasa who he happily walked up to to sniff noses it was very cute, there was some major tail wagging.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I wouldn't be too worried about him starting to not like his crate just because you put him there for excess barking. Kids don't learn to hate their room for being sent to their room.

Kodi was put in his crate numerous times for barking as an adolescent, and he LOVES his crate.


----------

